# Hairloss & Amitiza...or is it cooincidence?



## daphne417 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello. I have mild PCOS and Adenomyosis (a burrowing of the glands into the lining of the uterus. Not much can be done about it until I am through having babies and have a hysterectomy so I treat it naturally with herbs..I'm against hormones and their side effects) I started Amitiza about a month ago. I was suffering from very very severe constipatio AND extreme lower abdominal bloat (almost like a little hard pregnancy belly.) I had tried EVERYTHING both natural and prescription prior to the Amitiza and NOTHING worked. I am still suffering a lower abdominal bloat in my small frame....BUT the miracle is that I actually have a bowel movement every morning!! For me, this has been a miracle. I am still wishing and hoping to find a cure for the hard round bloate I experience, it puts a lot of pressure on my pelvis...BUT I am so happy to actually have a daily bowel movement. HOWEVER, there is a worry. For an unknown reason I experienced excessive hair loss of my very thick, long, curly hair over the past year and a half. I was finally getting it under control (it might be due to hormones raging in my late 30's) BUT since starting on the Amitiza the shedding has GREATLY increased. This may not be due to the Amitiza (and I pray not, because for me it works) BUT I need to know if others have experienced hair loss on Amitiza that you are absolutely sure was caused by the drug (and not something else). It's very easy to blame the drug...but it is awfully cooincidental. However, in the studies they did not find hair loss to be a side effect. Please let me know your experiences. Thank you! Also, if anyone has successfully treated their *"hard lower abdominal bloat*, pls let me know what has worked).Daphne


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I checked with the FDA (Food and Drug Administration) about hair loss from this medication and they do NOT list Hair Loss as a potential side effect.They would be the ones that would know what these medications can or can't do to you.


----------

